# Toronto, Ontario, Canada



## Palladion (Oct 6, 2004)

This Friday, October 8, 2004, 6:30 PM, a large group of gamers will be getting together for Dungeons & Dragons v.3.5 in North York, around Yonge and Sheppard.  We are looking for dedicated DMs, but we will be running ice breaker games to get acquainted.  Interested?  Contact me at wchang@mecha.com for details and location.  Look forward to hearing from the Toronto gamers out there!


----------

